# Port forwarding UT-304R2



## Ihatemyself (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys i have 256kbps mtnl broadband .My modem is UT-304R2 adsl 2+ .I want to forward port 41698 for utorrent .The speeds im getting are atrocious ( just 0.3 kBps) .I've tried opening ports in firewall and it works giving me speeds upto 26 KBps .But after boot up the problem comes back though port is added as an exception in firewall .Dont refer me to site
*www.portforward.com
it does not list my modem.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 12, 2007)

I have the same modem. Actually I don't use utorrent but bitcomet.
Anyway open up 192.168.1.1 in your web browser and login with id and passwd as admin.
Click on the advance tab and then on the virtual server link on the left navbar.
Open up your torrent client preferences and find out what port needs to be port forwarded.
Add your ip address and the port to the list of virtual servers. Restart your router to make sure the change is done and restart your torrent client.
Hope it works.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 13, 2007)

Doesnt work 4 me .I've filled 
192.168.1.1 as my private ip
ANY as protocol
41698 as Local port
Nothing in 'destination port from'  leaving 'any port' as the option selected
I've applied changes and highlighted the listing of these details in virtual servers list by clicking the 'pen and notepad' icon. Sorry 4 askin' like a noob but this router configuration ain't gettin in my head with no help bundled wid it .and yes wen i restart my router 
the virtual servers list gets empty.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 13, 2007)

correct me if i am wrong but isn't 192.168.1.1 the ip address of the router itself? type ipconfig /all at the command line to find your ip address and add that ip please. Also I think utorrent supports upnp. If so, you really don't need a configuration. Try disabling windows firewall and see if it works. If so, you will just need to create an exception rule for utorrent.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jul 13, 2007)

As i told ya ive created exceptions and ip address is 192.168.1.16 using the command u provided and i have tried this also prior to my previous post .So i think i'm stuck again.


----------



## ranjitrvarma (May 27, 2008)

I too have the same modem....here's how I solved my problem....
Go to options>preferences and note your port no. from the torrent
Then go to start>run cmd.exe
and follow it up by running ipconfig on the dos page
It will show you your IP address....(clearly stated)....note this too
Now go to 192.168.1.1
Username and password are both 'admin'
Go to advanced tab
Go to 'Virtual Server'
In the private Ip address put the Ip add. noted earlier
Protocol: TCP
Local port: Put your port no.
Destination port: In the first section put your port no. again, leave the second blank and the drop down menu may be left on 'any port'. Save changes.
My problem got solved without even restarting the modem.....
The yellow triangle at the bottom of the torrent page which shows the health of the connection turned green (healthy). If it turns yellow anytime go through this again!!!


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^ i think u r little late. this thread is very old. still i need a solution to avoid going again and again to open ports each time i reboot.


----------



## ranjitrvarma (Dec 20, 2008)

Late again....but got the solution!....after you do what is required....as in my last post.....go to tools (on top) and in tools go to misc (on left hand side)...save and reboot.
Try and lemme know.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Dec 20, 2008)

i have a solution go to the site portforward.com and down there click on the routers tab. after that a list of routers opens choose ur required routers and click on it. now, choose the application for which u want to open the ports and click on it. now, a page opens guiding you how to open the port using ur router and the application u need. if again in prob then ask me again by PMing me.


----------

